# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  báo lỗi driver

## tuan123

các bấc ch em hỏi ?
em mới cài cạc NC studio v5 . khi em chạy job thì các trục đều ok
khi em load file gia công thì chạy được vài nghìn dòng lệnh thì trục X bị lỗi ko chạy .
em kiểm tra thấy đèn trên driver báo lỗi.
vậy là bị sao và cách khắc phục.
cảm ơn các bác.

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> các bấc ch em hỏi ?
> em mới cài cạc NC studio v5 . khi em chạy job thì các trục đều ok
> khi em load file gia công thì chạy được vài nghìn dòng lệnh thì trục X bị lỗi ko chạy .
> em kiểm tra thấy đèn trên driver báo lỗi.
> vậy là bị sao và cách khắc phục.
> cảm ơn các bác.


Nhớ bữa bác CKD nói quả không sai. Có nhiều Bác hỏi mà không khi nào đưa đủ thông tin cần thiết thì chỉ có tư vấn bằng niềm tin. Không có hình ảnh không có thông số biết đâu mà chỉ.

----------


## solero

Trục X báo lỗi thì đâu liên quan gì đến Ncstudio? Vụ này bác Lợi mà đọc được là mắng cho nát xác vì tội xúc phạm và đổ tội cho V5.

----------


## tuan123

driver hbs86. em cài mạc định là 1600 xung.vít me bước 5,vi bước là 0.003125.
tức là khi di chuyển bằng tay vẫn chạy bình thường.load code cạy bình thường nhưng chỉ chạy cuver được thôi. đến khi cắt chi tiết thì đi được 1 đoạn thì trục x nó cứ giật giật rồi không di chuyển nữa.
em chuyển lại mach3 thì nó vẫn chạy bình thường.vậy lỗi thế nào ạ.
tại mach3 em ko biết cài vận tốc và gia tốc nên nó chậm quá. mà tăng gia tốc thì nó chạy rung giật quá
chuyển sang nc tưởng ngon nào ngờ lại bi như vậy.
các bác chỉ giù cái,cần thông tin gì các bác cứ bảo để em biết. em cảm ơn

----------


## tuan123

driver hbs86. em cài mạc định là 1600 xung.vít me bước 5,vi bước là 0.003125.
tức là khi di chuyển bằng tay vẫn chạy bình thường.load code cạy bình thường nhưng chỉ chạy cuver được thôi. đến khi cắt chi tiết thì đi được 1 đoạn thì trục x nó cứ giật giật rồi không di chuyển nữa.
em chuyển lại mach3 thì nó vẫn chạy bình thường.vậy lỗi thế nào ạ.
tại mach3 em ko biết cài vận tốc và gia tốc nên nó chậm quá. mà tăng gia tốc thì nó chạy rung giật quá
chuyển sang nc tưởng ngon nào ngờ lại bi như vậy.
các bác chỉ giù cái,cần thông tin gì các bác cứ bảo để em biết. em cảm ơn

----------


## nhatson

bác thử trường hợp chạy trên NC nhưng chậm như mach3 xem còn lỗi ko?

----------


## duonghoang

--- Theo em nghĩ phần cơ trục X của bác bị sao rồi, có thể bị kẹt ở ray trượt, bác tháo motor X ra rồi đẩy tay trục X qua lại hết xem có bị nặng chỗ nào ko rồi tính tiếp. Ban đầu bác chạy đc thì lúc sau cũng vậy thôi, em ko nghĩ là do card.

----------


## motogia

cũng có hồi do vận hành nữa bác, vitme bước 5 bác kéo tốc độ bao nhiêu vậy, cho chậm đi chút, test lại xem sao.

----------


## tuan123

em đấu sang mach3 chạy bình thường mà.
có khi nào mình cài vận tốc lớn quá mà bị ko ạ.
em cài ỏ NC vận tốc là 7000. có bao giờ cài vận tốc và gia tốc lớn quá mà bị lỗi ko ạ?

----------


## duonghoang

--- Thấy trên bác chạy vit me 5mm ah, nếu chạy tốc độ 7.000mm/p thì tương đương motor quay 1400rpm, như vậy là hơi cao so với step, chạy lâu với tốc độ nhanh như vậy driver chắc đáp ứng ko kịp, bác giảm độ phân giải trên driver xuống lại hoặc thay vitme có bước lớn  thì tốt hơn.

----------


## tuan123

em giảm độ phân giải trên driver từ 1600 -> 1000 thì chạy được rồi nhưng em thấy nó chạy cứ giật giật sao ấy.
các bác tư vấn giúp em về cài tốc độ và gia tốc cho hợp lý với ạ
bình thường thì nên cài là bao nhiêu ?
cảm ơn các bác

----------

